# Flash trying to access...



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Just had another one: screenshot attached. This is on the forum main page.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, What browser are you using ? Try using a different browser...You may be infected with a rogue "flash player"
Hoggy.


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

That's IE11, but as you can see I have Firefox running too. I don't think there's anything infected (I work in IT and my AV and antispyware are up to date and reporting nothing unusual).


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

I've just scanned the forum index page with virustotal.com and the results has come back clean. Is this flash pop up appearing on a regular basis?

~Kay


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

See here: viewtopic.php?f=30&t=1052441&p=6020889#p6020889


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

We're on it!

~Kay


----------

